# Bayreuth & Nürnberg WE-Session Termin?!



## sensiminded (14. September 2008)

so... um die sache mal ins rollen zu bringen mit der trialerwanderung von halle/leipzig gen süden, fange ich einfach mal an.

es kam ja bereits die tendenz hervor, dass es auf den oktober hinausläuft. ich habe derzeit noch nix fest geplant für den monat und wäre terminlich noch offen.

@chriss und ray: ihr müsstet denke ich mal sagen, wanns bei euch am besten gehen würde, um sich vielleicht danach auszurichten. brauchen euch doch als tourguide ;-)

dann erstmal viele grüße alex


----------



## Trialmaniax (14. September 2008)

jawollsky. schön das es mal langsam ins rollen kommt. wäre schön wenn wir uns recht bald einigen könnten, zwecks urlaub nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EchoPure (15. September 2008)

ja ich mauss dann ja auch nch urlaub nehmen!
Hoffe wir fahren diesmal ein wenig länger!
Also hoffe ich das sich niemand wehtut!!!!!
freu mich schon!!!!!!!!!!
greez bis denn und ich geh jetze erst mal radeln!!!


----------



## erwinosius (15. September 2008)

darf ich mal das we nach dem 3.Oktober vorschlagen? Dann wär ich auch noch dabei?! Oder wegen mir dann wieder ab 25/26.10...

gruß
erwin


----------



## sensiminded (15. September 2008)

@clemi/kay: ach ihr müsst keinen urlaub nehmen! fahren einfach samstag früh los... sind spätestens 2 h später in bt und es kann losgehen! wie siehts bei euch am 4./5.10. aus?
clemens kläre das auch nochmal mit deinen jungs, ob noch jemand mit will.


----------



## AcaPulco (15. September 2008)

Ihr wollt in meinem Ghetto trialn und fragt nichtmal? Nürnberg ist nicht Rays ghetto! Also wenn ihr nach Nürnberg kommt bin ich da gefälligst dabei! =]


----------



## Trialmaniax (16. September 2008)

naja alex ich muss das trotzdem wissen, weil ich halt ziemlich oft samstag arbeiten muss. joar. also wenn wir mal den 4. und 5. 10 festmachen könnten wäre das ne feine sache


----------



## Ray (16. September 2008)

4. 5. bin ich leider nicht da. 11.-12. oder 25.-26. würde bei mir klappen.


----------



## ecols (16. September 2008)

bisher war angedacht an einem Tag (Samstag?) in Nürnberg zu fahren, wo wir uns natürlich über eine rege Beiteiligung der Nürnberger Posse freuen würden. AUch weil wir BAyreuther ja keine Ahnung haben wo man in Nürnberg wirklich gut fahren kann.
Am zweiten Tag wollten wir naturell in Bayreuth am Buchstein hüpfen, alternativ im Granitblockmeer am Schneeberg.. Buchstein ist allerdings mit weniger Laufweg/Aufwand/Anfahrt verbunden.

Termin ist mir ziemlich Bumswurscht..
Ich kann..

(OT: wann ist nochmal ODM in L?)


----------



## Ray (16. September 2008)

buchstein oder granitblockmeer sind beides erstklassige nature spots. nürnberg würde sich dann für einen city tag anbieten.


----------



## EchoPure (16. September 2008)

ich schau mal ob ich an den anderen tagen kann wenn wir nicht am 4-5.10
wollen.
habe echt schon voll bock zu rocken!
@Alex haste schon ne neue Kurbel^^

greez @all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (16. September 2008)

also odm bei uns is am 28.9.  joar. also ich häng mich dann einfach dran, wenn ein termin feststeht


----------



## sensiminded (16. September 2008)

ecols schrieb:


> bisher war angedacht an einem Tag (Samstag?) in Nürnberg zu fahren, wo wir uns natürlich über eine rege Beiteiligung der Nürnberger Posse freuen würden. AUch weil wir BAyreuther ja keine Ahnung haben wo man in Nürnberg wirklich gut fahren kann.
> Am zweiten Tag wollten wir naturell in Bayreuth am Buchstein hüpfen, alternativ im Granitblockmeer am Schneeberg.. Buchstein ist allerdings mit weniger Laufweg/Aufwand/Anfahrt verbunden.
> 
> Termin ist mir ziemlich Bumswurscht..
> ...



sehr diplomatisch chris ;-)

naja das ist doch schonmal ne ansage ray! also stehen zur wahl:

11.-12. oder 25.-26.

wir sollten das mit den nicht forum nutzern bei uns hier oben nochmal absprechen und was fest machen. schlecht wäre natürlich auch nicht, wenn wir den ersten termin ins auge fassen und falls das wetter überhaupt nicht mitspielt auf den zweiten kurzfristig ausweichen könnten?!?!?! das wird nur schwierig für die die urlaub nehmen müssen, oder?


----------



## Trialmaniax (16. September 2008)

korrekt, müssten usn dann auf einen termin festlegen


----------



## boss81 (17. September 2008)

die nürnberger sind hier doch eh alle komisch! die kannst doch vergessen!

NBG city ist für ne session ok. der steinbruch bleibt meiner;-).! wenn ich da an letztes mal denk... ist des auch besser so!!! 

sehn uns

gruss


----------



## ecols (17. September 2008)

@boss:

ja, die haben genau so nen schuss wie der rest der franken..  uns reicht die city vollkommen, natur gibts in oberfranken/fichtelgebirge/fränkische schweiz genug.. nur keine ordentlichen city spots.. wo auch, gibt ja net mal ne city..

also dann fassen wir mal das 2. oktober WE ins auge..

und bei der ODM werd ich mal wieder mitfahren..
Clemens: muss ich diesmal Reifen kaufen, oder komm ich mit meinem TryAll Slicky besser zurecht als in Marienberg?


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. September 2008)

lol. hmm. naja wenns pisst wirds ganz schön keimig. aufm gelände liegt schon bissl holz rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (19. September 2008)

ui der chris fährt mit... na da muss ich ja auch mal mitfahren  welche spur willst denn nehmen? ich hoffe nur, meine kurbel kommt wirklich nächste woche. kann schon seit letzten freitag nimmer fahren.


----------



## ecols (26. September 2008)

ich nehm die schwarze piste.. 

nee.. ich nehm einfach die, die der ray fährt und versohl ihm ordentlich den schreibtischhintern..


----------



## EchoPure (26. September 2008)

hey also mir würde der 11.-12. richtig gut in Kram fallen als der andere Termin!
greez der Kay

wenn wir den andern Termin nehmen wollen muss ich das noch wissen!
Wegen absprechen!

und ich denke das der erste eh besser is falls schlechtes wetter is können wir das auf dem 2ten verschieben!


----------



## Georg G. (26. September 2008)

also ich wär da auch mal dabei..wenn bis dahin mein neues rad da is.. 
sagt'er mir halt bescheid ner chriss und erwin.;-)

gruß georg


----------



## sensiminded (26. September 2008)

@ chris: die schwarze spur nehm ich nur im winter ;-)
wir können uns auch ein geiles weiß oder blau duell liefern  hoffentlich gibts dann aber keine braune spur bei dir 

@ georg: was kommt denn für ein neues bike?

@ all: also wie der kay (also der ehemalige echopure fahrer) schon sagte werden wir einfach mal das 2. oktober we einloggen.


----------



## Georg G. (26. September 2008)

es kommt das monty 221 pro 05 das im verkaufe thread war..ich hoffe das is was gscheites..

Georg


----------



## EchoPure (27. September 2008)

cool freu mich schon !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erwinosius (1. Oktober 2008)

werde auch sein...wann gehts los? bzw an welchem tag wo?

gruß
erwin


----------



## ecols (2. Oktober 2008)

Samstag: Nürnberg. Treffpunkt: cine
Sonntag: Bayreuth. Treffpunkt: beim Frühstück

Hab auch schon eine vielversprechende Abendbeschäftigung ausgemacht..


----------



## Georg G. (2. Oktober 2008)

is die auch für mich geeignet?;-)
wollt ihr dann evtl na bus mitnehmen? weil da könnt ich ja dann mitfahrn..

Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (2. Oktober 2008)

Und wann? Und is das jetz der 11. und 12.10?


----------



## Trialmaniax (2. Oktober 2008)

also für mich fällt die ganze sache flach. hab die woche muss samstag arbeiten.

drecks job. am besten ich werd aussteiger, bau mir ein haus unter ner wurzel, und stopfe meine reifen mit moss aus, wenn ich nen platten hab. ja das sollte gehen.


----------



## boss81 (2. Oktober 2008)

am samstag den 11.10.2008 um 7.30 uhr oben ohne in badeshorts am cine.. zipfelvergleich bis 8.00 uhr
8.00 uhr - 8.45 uhr aufwärmen
9.00 uhr - bis open end trialen


----------



## AcaPulco (2. Oktober 2008)

boss81 schrieb:


> am samstag den 11.10.2008 um 7.30 uhr oben ohne in badeshorts am cine.. zipfelvergleich bis 8.00 uhr
> 8.00 uhr - 8.45 uhr aufwärmen
> 9.00 uhr - bis open end trialen



klingt vernünftig!


----------



## sensiminded (2. Oktober 2008)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> also für mich fällt die ganze sache flach. hab die woche muss samstag arbeiten.
> 
> drecks job. am besten ich werd aussteiger, bau mir ein haus unter ner wurzel, und stopfe meine reifen mit moss aus, wenn ich nen platten hab. ja das sollte gehen.



clemens dir müsste man die nudel mal ordentlich lang ziehen....
wollten wir nicht extra bissel längerfristig nen termin planen, dass du dir urlaub nehmen kannst?!?!?! kannst du denn nicht mit jemand anderem tauschen? du brauchst doch nur samstag frei und nicht die ganze woche davor zum erholen!


----------



## sensiminded (2. Oktober 2008)

boss81 schrieb:


> am samstag den 11.10.2008 um 7.30 uhr oben ohne in badeshorts am cine.. zipfelvergleich bis 8.00 uhr
> 8.00 uhr - 8.45 uhr aufwärmen
> 9.00 uhr - bis open end trialen



schade... zum zipfelvergleich und gegeseitigen aufwärmen wäre ich ja gerne da gewesen, aber wir fahren ja ne weile von hier oben. tendenziell denke ich eher so zwischen 9 und 10 gleich trialen ohne männlichkeitsvgl.


----------



## ecols (2. Oktober 2008)

darf ich meinen zipfel auch erst aufwärmen? sonst ist der immer so lauwarm...

Ich denke auch dass wir nciht vor 10 in N sein werden, müssen ja noch hin.. Abends ist die große Semesterstartparty (eeeehm,georg: das müss mer schauen, find mer ne lösung).. Das ist normal good fun.. 
Wer kommt denn nun alles? wir müssen ja bissl planen!


----------



## boss81 (2. Oktober 2008)

es kommen - der weihnachtsmann, der osterhase, des christkind, des eichhörnchen vom obi, des michelinmännchen, die girls ausm playboyhaus, heidi klum, die marine und ein teil der sturmtruppen ausm irak..
normal halt wie immer in nürnberg!


----------



## AcaPulco (2. Oktober 2008)

Roman Tisch und der Sergay wollen auch kommen.

Ahja, vor 12 Uhr mach ich mal prinzipiell nichts. Um 10... auf garkeinen Fall! Der Tag ist lang genug...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (2. Oktober 2008)

also ich versuch einfach mal noch zu tauschen.


----------



## ahlberg (2. Oktober 2008)

alles klar, 15 uhr is ok


----------



## sensiminded (3. Oktober 2008)

ahlberg schrieb:


> alles klar, 15 uhr is ok
















doch nicht vorm aufstehen


----------



## Georg G. (3. Oktober 2008)

15 Uhr erst?...ich würd mal sagen 11e in nürnberg...wer erst später will kann ja noch dazustoßen...im zeitalter der telekommunikation per handy is das ja alles kein problem mehr

Gruß Georg


----------



## EchoPure (3. Oktober 2008)

och man ich wusste doch das es PROBLEME geben wird!!!!
und Clemens             scher dich in den Laden und hau mal auf die Werkbank!


----------



## sensiminded (5. Oktober 2008)

wird wohl nur der harte kern der leipzig-halle connection kommen so wies aussieht. also kay und ich.(clemens kannst mich gerne vom gegenteil überzeugen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (8. Oktober 2008)

Wetter soll ja sehr geil werden... zwischen 15 und 20 Grad bei Sonne! Ist denn ausm Osten keiner sonst interessiert? Bei Alex gibts sicher noch das eine oder andere Plätzchen.. Clemens? Was ist mit dir nu?


----------



## sensiminded (8. Oktober 2008)

also wie du schon sagtest wettermäßig haben wir was den termin angeht ja wohl eine "goldene" entscheidung getroffen. also hab schon im autohaus nachgefragt wegen dachträger ausleihen, zwecks mehr platz wenn wir zu dritt fahren. würde gehen und wäre preimäßig noch im rahmen. clemens wollte mir heute nochmal bescheid geben.

erst haben alle geschriehen: "ich komm mit ...." und nu?


----------



## Trialmaniax (9. Oktober 2008)

komme mit, juhu, hab alles geklärt. dem we steht eignetlich nix mehr im wege. wegen dachgepäckträgern geht alles klar. hab einen hier. der sollte passen!


----------



## AcaPulco (9. Oktober 2008)

Da hier wirklich niemand was für ne Uhrzeit sagt, mach ich jetz mal 13 Uhr Cine fest!


----------



## ecols (9. Oktober 2008)

wenn irgendwer der rest bayern/mitteldeutschen noch spontan lust bekommt: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...45131,11.083923&spn=0.00074,0.001471&t=h&z=20 hier ists.

13 uhr ist okay.. wir werden vermutlich minimal früher dort sein.. aber nicht vor 12.. geiles wetter wird!


----------



## EchoPure (10. Oktober 2008)

GOIL ich pack schon mal meinen sachen und mach des Bike fertig!


----------



## Georg G. (10. Oktober 2008)

da freut sich aber einer..;-)
aber da biste nich der einzige...


----------



## Georg G. (12. Oktober 2008)

also ich fand des we mal richtich geil...^^..müss mer mal wieder machen..;-)

Gruß 
Georg


----------



## Trialmaniax (12. Oktober 2008)

hy michi, du oller metallbauer. lol

war hammergeil. der abend vorallem! bin gespannt auf die fotos. also ray setzt dich ran!


----------



## ahlberg (13. Oktober 2008)

ja war doch lustig am samstag, allerdings nicht für die maus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (13. Oktober 2008)

RiP... ich war net schuld...


----------



## EchoPure (13. Oktober 2008)

war vecht super geil aber ich bin auch super im Ar....!^^
bis zum nächten mal!


----------



## Ray (13. Oktober 2008)

Hier eine feine Auswahl aller Pics:

http://flickr.com/photos/noomrise/sets/72157607997605111/


----------



## Trialmaniax (13. Oktober 2008)

schöne Sache! danke Dir. 

und lass uns mal den nächsten Termin ins Auge fassen. bei dem Gedanken an den Buchstein, wirds schon wieder feucht in der Hose!


----------



## Georg G. (13. Oktober 2008)

hehe...^^..wir wollten doch mal ins felsenmeer...noch in diesem jahr..;-)


----------



## erwinosius (13. Oktober 2008)

danke für die fotos ray...echt nice...
und an alle anderen...war echt fett...hoffe es geht mal wieder was...
aber felsenmeer ist mir persönlich glaub ich zu krass...
gruß
erwin


----------

